# Kobold Miniature



## Delgar (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm looking for a some good kobold miniatures, preferable a female but anything will do. Does anyone have any idea where I can find a female kobold miniature? Or any Kobold miniatures for that matter?

I'm also looking for any good drawings of kobolds in color or black and white. Does anyone know of any or where I can find them? Or even a good starting place to look.

Thanks in advance

Delgar


----------



## Gospog (Apr 17, 2003)

Reaper produces a 4-pack of kobold minis.  They're pretty cool.

www.reapermini.com

Good luck!


----------



## kengar (Apr 18, 2003)

Kenzerco (Hackmaster) makes a kobold pack too.


----------



## Delgar (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks,

Those were the only two I could find while I was browsing online myself. 

Are there any others out there?

Delgar


----------



## kengar (Apr 18, 2003)

Delgar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm also looking for any good drawings of kobolds in color or black and white. Does anyone know of any or where I can find them? Or even a good starting place to look.
> 
> ...




Forgot about your request for art. Check out this older thread.


----------



## Jshock_75 (Apr 20, 2003)

Delgar said:
			
		

> *Does anyone have any idea where I can find a female kobold miniature?*




I don't recall ever seeing a female kobold, but I don't think the sculpt for a female would look any different from a male anyway (since they're lizardkin instead of mammals- the difference would probably be in coloration). 

If you can wait until september, I'm sure a kobold or two will be in the new D&D minis game (and could be had on the cheap, since I just can't see a kobold as being uncommon or rare).


----------



## Delgar (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks guys.

Delgar


----------

